# How do you cook your morels?



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

We got a small batch today. Cut them in half lengthways, gave them a 5 minute soak in hot salt water, drained and rinsed, dredged in corn starch and then battered in thin "beer" batter and fried in a bacon grease/lard combo. (Didn't have enough of either one to make the grease deep enough) I used ginger ale in the beer batter because the beer was out in the garage and I got lazy. I didn't like the corn starch dredge, it made them clump together and stayed on them too thick.

So, how do you do it?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

I was in Virginia this past weekend ..my nephew walked the stream and came back with these mushrooms..Ive never seen,heard or eaten them before..my SIL soaked them,rinsed them then soaked them again for a half hour before preparing them..she cut them in half..put some butter and oil in a cast iron skillet..then dipped them in a flour/ cornmeal mixture that she seasoned with spices..they were the best tasting mushrooms Ive ever had!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I love them with eggs, scrambled eggs, morels and cheese or a morel omelet. Or sauteed with garlic and greens (kale, chard), a little cream/1/2 & 1/2. parmesan cheese over a short pasta. Sauteed with butter and garlic and eat with burgers or on pizza. 

I've actually never had them fried as above, although that's what everyone always talks of with morels, and I eat them for weeks every spring!


----------



## alwyslate2 (Jun 23, 2014)

I soak mine in salt water cut them in half dip in egg and then crushed crackers deep fry and then salt them


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

We wash and soak in salt water for a while. Then take out rinse and lay on paper towels to drain. Beat up eggs with milk and then dip in flour/cornmeal and fry in hot oil/grease. Then try to beat every one to them. LOL


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

I like them naked, sauteed in butter, salt, and pepper.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

I like em pickled.


----------



## homesteader25 (May 8, 2014)

Don't know if other state conservations do this but here's a link to mine that has recipes 
http://mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/cooking/mushroom-recipes/morel-recipes


----------

